# Amorphophallus myosuroides, ongsakulii?



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about Amorphophallus myosuroides and Amorphophallus ongsakulii?


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I can tell you about Amorphophallus ongsakulii. I have been growing it for 3 years now, and its just now breaking dormancy. Its a neat littel plant, and one of my favorites of the Amorphophallus I grow( I have 8 species currently). I got my plants in the summer of 2007 when it was first offered at Plant Delights, and I got it before it made it onto the online catalog. I am friends with Tony Avent, who owns Plant Delights. As my username indicates, I am a botanist, who also likes herps, but my main love are plants. But back to Amorphophallus ongsakulii. I have found it exceedingly easy to grow. It does need a complete dry dormancy in my experience. And the tubers are very, very tiny. Think Drosophila, or just slightly bigger. It multiplies well. My colony is quite happy in a 6 inch clay pot. 

I haven't grown A mysosuroides yet, but I imagine it is similar to the other Southeast Asian Amorphs, wanting a dry storage winter dormancy. 

I'm not sure how well these would take to being grown in a Dendro vivarium. I guess it would be worth a shot. I mean, A ongsakulii is quite reasonably priced in my opinion. 20 bucks for a colony is cheap. Its such a cool little plant. I allowed mine to go dormant by withholding water in November. I imagine you might be able to keep them going a little longer. I will let you know, as I was growing this the past 2 seasons in Central North Carolina, and I am not living in Extreme South Texas, and I can now grow them virtually year round in a pot down here. 










Zac


----------

